# 6 weeks around Australia and New Zealand



## shlom20

Hi am am travelling in April to Australia and New Zealand for 6 weeks. I will be spending most of my time in Australia, (approx 10-12 days in New Zealand), and wanted to know how best to arrange my time so that i can make the most out of my stay.

I was thinking of doing sydney for a few days, fly to Cairs and spend 10-12 days touring the Great Barrier Rief and then making our way back down to Sydney. The thought was then do fly to Aires Rock for 3-4 days and then fly back to Melbourne. We would then make our way to New Zealand and when we fly back to Melbourne travel along the Great Oceans View.

Does this make any sense? Does anyone have any other reccomendations in terms of places to go, or timing of things?

Thank you


----------



## DavidMorris

. 

Enjoy Aussie - but if you only have 12 days spend them in the South island of NZ. That's the main event. 

David Morris


----------



## Jill and Stacey

*No sweat! We got ya covered!*

Hey

If you want a kickass trip, try renting a van/camper and drive from Sydney to Cairns in 4 weeks. To save $$ pick up the $15 FREE campsite book from the Post office it'll save you tons on the road and it's for all of Australia~

My best friend Jill and I just did the trip in October and had a blast you can see footage from our stops at Jill and Stacey Do The Roo 
We don't recommend staying in Sydney too long as it eats up $$ very quickly!

But places that are must see's:
- Hunter Valley (Hunter Valley Accommodation | Cottages on Mount View) great place to stay not cheap but worth every penny as a splurge if you book Mo-Th its cheaper
- Yamba stay at the YHA - and take Shane's $15 bullshit tour it's HILARIOUS
- Coff's Harbour- stay at the Coff's harbour hotel (dirt cheap/bit dingy but still good for the $) and try the beach to bush tours their a great little afternoon and you get to see gorgeous scenery, there's also boat tours that the city folk will recommend.
- Surfers Paradise- TONS to do in the GC! Theme parcs, mountain climbing, airplane rides, ...etc.
- Byron Bay - must go to Cape Byron! SO STUNNING great hippy town
- Airlie Beach- Cruise the Whitsundays (Cruise Whitsundays - Day Cruises Whitsunday Islands - Island Resort Transfers)
- Fraser Island - don't take the tour, rent a car and do it yourself can be SUPER pricey
- Magnetic Island - the eco snorkel tour is great
- Moreton island- stunning fresh water falls
- Cairns is great- very commercial, definitely dive the Great Barrier reef don't just snorkel, and head up to Cape Tribulation too!

Don't know much about New Z yet, but that's my input for Australia~
Good luck! Happy travels!

Jill and Stacey
S


----------

